

What does the noprocrast setting do? - justncase80

What does the 'noprocrast' setting do in my HN profile? It gives me a yes or a no, which is a little confusing since it's a double negative. It would be nicer if it was just 'procrast' and then it was set to yes by default, but what does procrast mean in this context?
======
dfc
Did you read the FAQ?

 _In my profile, what is noprocrast?

It's a way to help you prevent yourself from spending too much time on
News.YC. If you turn it on you'll only be allowed to visit the site for
maxvisit minutes at a time, with gaps of minaway minutes in between. The
defaults are 20 and 180, which would let you view the site for 20 minutes at a
time, and then not allow you back in for 3 hours. You can override noprocrast
if you want, in which case your visit clock starts over at zero._

~~~
justncase80
I didn't see it, thanks. I usually consume via RSS so it doesn't help me too
much anyway.

